# Handbook style



## giorgiob (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello,

I am not sure if this is the right forum to post this question.

I noticed that the style of the FreeBSD handbook has changed (compare e.g. a previous version to the current version).

Is it possible to build the latest version of the handbook locally using the previous style?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi, I suggest joining this recent discussion: 









						FreeBSD Handbook Gets a New Layout
					

I just visited  and discovered it has a new, modern layout!




					forums.freebsd.org
				




<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/548876> in particular, you can install documentation (including long HTML and PDF versions).


----------



## giorgiob (Jan 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Hi, I suggest joining this recent discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the hint.


----------

